# Anyone Have Vivid Dreams Before Their BFP?



## TTC.our2nd.

Hi Ladies!!!
First off congrats on your BFP & I hope everything is going smoothly for you all! I'm popping in from TWW and I hope to be joining you all soon!!! xx

My question is- did you notice any very vivid dreams before you got your BFP? Was that one of the symptoms for you? I never remember my dreams and for a week now I've been dreaming crazy very real feeling dreams (one including getting my BFP & when I woke up I was crushed when I poas at 7DPO and was BFN) lol I'm even dreaming when I take a nap ... any experiences to share??

GL to all of you and wishing you a H&H 9 months!! :dust:


----------



## ttcbabynumbr3

I had the same just before I got my BFP !
I also had a dream of getting my positive and another of me giving birth to a baby boy.
After both dreams I tested and got negatives but by the time my period was due I started getting faint positives :)
Vivid dreams has been one of my strongest symptoms because I NEVER remember my dreams but lately I've been waking up thinking it really happened.

Good luck hope this is turns out to be your BFP :D


----------



## TTC.our2nd.

aaah thanks for your response ttcbabynumbr3!!! This gives me hope still!! After seeing those bfn's I've been a little down. But, like you I NEVER remember my dreams so something is up? 
Do you remember when it started happening like what dpo? I've been having cramps, but today I had some weird twinges in my pelvic region. Also some lower back pain going down into my hips. This is so exhausting, wish time would hurry up! But here's to hoping again, thank you!!!


----------



## ttcbabynumbr3

My dreams started around 5/6dpo then the back aches and pelvis/hip cramps came a few days later.
I went a little poas crazy and was testing more then once a day haha but after so many negatives I gave up !
Then a few days before AF was due I had the weirdest sore bbs, it wasnt the normal pain before AF started and that was what made me start testing again and bingo ! Got my BFP :D


----------



## Terangela

We were NOT TTC at all. I had to take two fertility meds to get pg with my other kids. No meds, not having crazy DTD, no signs of Oing and months with out AF (totally my normal)... I had a recurring dream every other night for a week that I was PG and in shock about being PG. they were so real. I told my DH about it the second time... Then when it happened again my boobs were bugging me (thought my milk was drying up as I stopped nursing a month before this, I was super tired, thought it was from staying up too late. I was at the $store for something completely unrelated and happened to walk down the aisle saw the test and thought "for $1.25 I can put my mind at ease." we'll I got home and took it... Instant two bold pink lines.


----------



## Porcelain

I did. I VERY distinctively remember the bit of the dream, too.
I was holding my baby boy and someone was giving him a shot (like a medical shot, but it was by a friend and not in a hospital, but in a clean, house by a large floor to ceiling window with white drapes and we were sitting on a wooden floor. All this in greyscale, too). I was so, absolutely terrified that it would hurt him because it was as if the needle didn't have the needle, but just the plastic big that would go through his skin. My friend who was giving him the shot kept reassuring me that it would be okay and it always hurts the first time until he develops track marks (that may have had something to do with my past of donating plasma) and he had to get his shot to be healthy.
Getting my children shots is one of my biggest fears because my brother has Aspbergers Syndrome and my mother always said it was because of one of the shots he got (mumps or measles, I think.) I guess I should have taken that dream as a signal I was pregnant right away!
I have always dreamt a lot, but pregnancy dreams have been distinctively different; they seem more concrete or something and I'm more aware that they're a dream when before I didn't know if my dreams were reality or not.


----------



## TTC.our2nd.

ohh wow!! so weird how the mind works!
I really hope this will be one of my signs too-I've recently been a little poas crazy too (I tested twice today lol) 
The first dream was about my grandpa dying (& he's been okay health wise) but felt so real that I called the next day to make sure that everything was fine. The 2nd one was when I got my BFP, then last night I was dreaming about how people were trying to plan to break into this glass house we had & we somehow found out about their plan so we my DH was breaking down the plan of action to escape the next night when I finally said why don't we just leave now and save ourselves the hassle? I woke up feeling extremely confused, but also a little freaked out it felt that real! Crazy, crazy stuff!! 
Again, congrats to all of you!!


----------



## ttcbabynumbr3

My poor DH has been getting mean glares from me lately because I wake up cranky with him over things that happen in my dreams haha
It just feels so real sometimes !


----------



## Scally

I definitely had very vivid dreams before my BFP. Fingers crossed you are over here very soon x


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Yes, that was one of my first symptoms.... I would struggle to separate them from reality sometimes! Pretty scary. Good luck on your bfp, hope it comes soon :)


----------



## Clarabell543

I had horrendous nightmares. They were really messed up. 7dpo I'd v early for a bfp. I didn't get bfp until 11dpo and it was only faint then on a frer xxgood luckxx


----------



## krystal27

I always have vivid dreams but about 4/5 days before my BFP i dreamt a doctor was telling me it was twins and not only that twin girls! So maybe im having twinnies!


----------



## TeirrahBea

i was getting really vivid dreams, to the point where i questioned - am i pregnant? but dismissed it as i thought it was too good to be true. 
I remember one night i woke up slightly and felt soooo sick. 
My partner said to me 'youre pregnant' because apparently he could see it in my eyes. Took a test, thinking 'i'll prove you wrong im not pregnant' and i was 4 weeks :) x


----------



## TTC.our2nd.

great stories!! you all are making me feel so hopeful!! 
And if I do get my BFP I want to record the dreams in a baby book so I won't forget because they are so weird, crazy, and real feeling! It'd be a great memory. 
Took a test this morning and what looks somewhat like an evap showed up within the time limit on an IC... :shrug: And today I should be 9/10dpo so ugh still to early?

GL to you all!!! & again thanks for sharing!
Krystal- twins would be sooo awesome!! I've always wanted twins. Did you just find out you were expecting recently? I thought I remember seeing you over at 2ww not long ago? 

xx


----------



## Tor

I had really vivid dreams with DS throughout pregnancy and this time before i got my BFP and still now.


----------



## motherearth23

Definitely! 
Had a dream about taking my pregnancy test in front of a bunch of people I barely knew! Didn't see the results in the dream... but knew it was positive because all the people in my dream kept telling me it was.
Then a few nights after that I had a dream where I was very very pregnant, probably 6 or 7 months. And I was at my workplace walking around with coworkers feeling my belly!

That was around 7-10dpo, got my BFP on 12dpo!

Now at 7 weeks, having nightmares and bizarre dreams every night! Had a dream I took my jeep wrangler into the sewer system and there was a bunch of rooms with computers, and almost like a neighborhood! Bizarroooo, I'm tellin' ya!


----------



## mummof1

YES! I did for about a week leading up to my BFP! I have still been having them every night ,Good luck :) :)


----------

